# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Recherche famille daccueil dans le 59

## madiiliine

Bonjour 

Nous recherchons des familles daccueil dans le nord de la France,  secteur amandinois,  voir possiblement valenciennois.  Pour des chattes et leur chatons dont les naissances se multiplient ici . Sous couvert dune association. 
Cela devient urgent .

Merci à vous .

----------


## bbntv

Bonjour
Je ne suis pas dans 59 mais dans la Marne
Si jamais vous ne trouvez pas, je suis disponible et je sais m'occuper d'une mère et ses petits

----------

